# 2014 MERCURY 90HP ELPT MOTOR CONTROLS AND GAUGES $6000.



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

*I HAVE A 2014 MERCURY 90HP ELPT MOTOR WITH CONTROLS GAUGES CABLES ONLY 132 HOURS ON IT FOR $6000.00 PLUS TTL CALL STEVEN AT ARANSAS PASS PREMIER YAMAHA 361-758-2140*


----------

